# jar datei trotz zertifikat nich aus applet ausführbar



## Animal21 (8. Jun 2009)

hallo leute,

ich hab nach folgender anleitung ein zertifikat für mein applet erstellt und installiert:
Applets und JARs signieren &ndash; olison.com

hat auch alles super geklappt.

hier mein applet:

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class JavaApp extends Applet{

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 3768310482140272563L;
	private Process proc;
	private JButton cmdClose = new JButton("Close");

	@Override
	public void init(){
		this.setLayout(new GridLayout(4,1));
		this.add(new JLabel("Der Server startet!!!"));
		this.add(cmdClose);

		ActionListener al = new ActionListener(){
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				close();
			}
		};
		cmdClose.addActionListener(al);

		try {
			Runtime rt = Runtime.getRuntime();
                        proc = rt.exec("javaw -jar C:\\Server\\server.jar");
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	public void close(){
		try {
			proc.destroy();
			System.exit(0);
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

wenn ich nun das applet in firefox ausführe, komm nur folgender fehler (immernoch :<    )



> java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission <<ALL FILES>> execute)
> at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> ...




was hab ich falsch gemacht/vergessen

hofe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg
ani


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2009)

Bekommst du das Fenster zum Annehmen des Zertifikates angezeigt?
Wohl eher nicht. Dann öffnest du das Jar mal mit einem Packprogramm und guckst mal nach, ob im Manifest die Dateien mit ihren Schlüsseln aufgeführt sind.
Wenn nicht, ist das Jar nicht signiert.

Und wie bindest du eigentlich das Applet in die HTML-Datei ein?


----------



## Animal21 (9. Jun 2009)

```
<html><body> 
<applet code="JavaApp.class" width="200" height="100"></applet> 
</body></html>
```

so sieht mein html code aus

keytool bzw jarsigner sag eigentlich wenn ich die prüfung mache, das alles i.o. is :<

in dem manifest steht folgendes:



> Manifest-Version: 1.0
> 
> Name: .classpath
> SHA1-Digest: uPb***qtkA=
> ...



feht das waS?


----------



## Animal21 (9. Jun 2009)

funktioniert jetzt alles super



> - Schlüsselpaar erzeugen
> keytool -genkey -validity 18250 -keyalg rsa -alias *DEIN ALIAS*
> - keystore pw eingeben
> 
> ...




fertig geht, danke nochmal...


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jun 2009)

Ich denke nicht, aber dein Applet-Tag ist unvollständig.
Das signierte Applet liegt als jar-Datei vor. Diese musst du im Archive-Attribut des Applet-Tags angeben.
In der FAQ gibts einen Beitrag zum Signieren von Applets, da findest du auch den richtigen Applet-Tag.


----------

